# Parking Brake Light



## Tplein (Sep 29, 2018)

My 71 GTO convertible has been all good for years. Without making any changes at all, one day the parking brake light started glowing when the engine came on even though the brake was NOT on. Engaging the parking brake did make the light come on much brighter, as it did before. But releasing the brake just took it back to the slight glow, not off. I have no idea what could have happened. Could the bulb be bad? Any suggestions from you experienced masters?
very intriguing.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

have you played with the switch on the pedal ??
fairly sure the light works off a ground like the door jamb switches,,,


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

do I see rally gauges ????
mmmmmm


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The brake light serves two purposes. 
Parking Brake applied
Loss of fluid in one of the brake circuits.

Pull the wire off the brake differential valve mounted to the frame under the firewall. If the light goes out you have a problem in your brake system.
If the light stays on then I'd suspect the parking brake switch


----------



## Tplein (Sep 29, 2018)

I am shocked! Shocked to think there might be a leak in my 51 year old Pontiac. I will check it all out in a couple weeks when I get back to it. I really appreciate the feedback from you guys who have all lived this stuff as I am fairly new to owning such a classic. Researching this stuff and getting feedback from old pros makes it a pretty fun hobby. Thank you all.


----------



## Tplein (Sep 29, 2018)

Tplein said:


> I am shocked! Shocked to think there might be a leak in my 51 year old Pontiac. I will check it all out in a couple weeks when I get back to it. I really appreciate the feedback from you guys who have all lived this stuff as I am fairly new to owning such a classic. Researching this stuff and getting feedback from old pros makes it a pretty fun hobby. Thank you all.


It ended up being just the wiring. I checked the brake fluid and all was well. Still full. No noticeable leaks on the ground. Brakes felt fine. Using O52’s suggestion, took the wire off of the differential valve underneath. It was not easy to get to. Reinstalled the wire and now the lights are fine. Only on when the E brake is engaged. Guess it needed a reboot. Again, thanks for the suggestions.


----------

